# They grow up so fast



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Then and now!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

They do grow too fast!!! I love the tongue out in both pics though!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow his colors changed so much. Very cute!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

They sure do grow up fast! Nice looking dogs!!!


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you all 

Oh yeah I didn't even notice the tongues when I picked out the two pictures haha awh 

Yeah it's crazy how much sable costs change


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful dogs look like they have much fun together!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Lovely! They do grow up way to fast. I tried squishing to keep Finn small, but it did not work, lol.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

I do believe Finn will outgrow Millie. He's close to 7 months and is already the same weight. She's a tad bit taller, but she's a lean 50lbs she just looks bigger because of the fluff. Hahah we finally got the head tilt down this weekend


----------



## MissChloe (Oct 31, 2016)

Beautiful dogs. Love the double head tilt!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Finn and Millie and beautiful dogs!!:smile2:


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful picture! Love the double head tilt.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

That is a great picture


----------

